# SkyWarrior Kidding Thread -- Lisa had her baby! Pictures on Pg 12



## SkyWarrior (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, since everyone else has done it, guess I better too.  According to the gestation software, my first does are due February 24th, BUT a few look a bit heavy.

Pulled Annie and Belle to the stanchion for hoof trimming and general check.  They're both really preggers. Belle's teats are getting longer and her udder is starting to slowly get bigger. Annie looks and feels a bit smaller.  I'll be posting pictures tomorrow.

I'm concerned about the cold.  It's supposed to dip into the minus degrees for the next few nights and stay in the 20s during the day. How to make sure the kids will be okay?

Thanks!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 13, 2013)

They should be fine, all snuggled up inside mom.  Just have plenty of nice, dry bedding so the does can snuggle down and keep warm.  Personally, I breed most of my does for winter babies.  Happy kidding!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 13, 2013)

Good luck Sky Warrior! Hope things go smoothly in the next month. We'll be watching and waiting with you.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 13, 2013)

You'll do great and the kids will great too.  I set up a heat lamp and snuggle box for mine when it is cold and put turtlenecks on them with the sleeves cut short and a V in the front so they can pee.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 13, 2013)

We made some little sweaters out of "laundry accidents" we had around. My daughter who made these made a pocket on the top (baby goat's back) the size of those handwarmer pouches that you take camping, so I have those in the birth kit. 

Not field tested yet . But I'm thinking that would be a nice steady warmth if I'm concerned about a baby. The pocket buttons shut after the handwarmer pouch is activated and slid inside.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 13, 2013)

How big should the sweaters be?

I know I need to post photos of the girls.  They're BIG.  Today I was feeling under the weather.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 14, 2013)

We used 1-2T size for our ND babies.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's Bonnie.  I figure she'll deliver sometime around Feb 25th.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's Annie.  Not sure when she was bred, but I'm guessing about the same time as everyone else:


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 16, 2013)

Heidi, my herd Queen is difficult to get pictures of:











A not pregnant picture for comparison:


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 16, 2013)

Belle is very pregnant.  She looks heavier at night than in the daytime.












So, there you have it, the four does I think will have babies in late February.

Lisa and Lulu will most likely not have babies until March or April.   (I have to check my records)


----------



## poorboys (Jan 16, 2013)

I made my blankets out of my old thermal long underwear, it was real easy I used a dress from my small dog at the time as a pantern and cut folded it over, seamed it, and cut two holes out for the legs, there was already the hole for the neck, when i was sewing the seam I just stop with the patern of the puppy dress, worked great, cause they can still pee and poo without soiling the material and sinse it's thermal it keep's them warm.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 16, 2013)

poorboys said:
			
		

> I made my blankets out of my old thermal long underwear, it was real easy I used a dress from my small dog at the time as a pantern and cut folded it over, seamed it, and cut two holes out for the legs, there was already the hole for the neck, when i was sewing the seam I just stop with the patern of the puppy dress, worked great, cause they can still pee and poo without soiling the material and sinse it's thermal it keep's them warm.


Alas, I do not have a sewing machine.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Sky, you don't need a machine or even a needle, just a pair of scissors.  I have used extra large mens sweats.  Cut the bottoms or the legs off, the elastic at the ankle will be the neck hole.  Then just cut a couple of leg holes and if you have a buck lamb, you'd have to cut the belly area a little bit.  Easy as pie


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 17, 2013)

*Mine have the same due dates as yours!!! Yay! *


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 18, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Mine have the same due dates as yours!!! Yay! *


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh !!!

I think my girls are going to kid this week!  How could I be so wrong? 

Belle's udder popped.  Heidi's udder is there and there's a small amount of mucus coming from her backside.  Somebody help me!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Jan 18, 2013)

What were the earliest date/s they were exposed to the buck/s? 

Did you check ligs, & what color is the mucus? 

She could just be losing her plug, & that can happen *way* before kidding.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 18, 2013)

I just have to say- Heidi is just beautiful! And if ever a goats name matched her looks, Heidi would be the poster child, er..goat for it!!! Just love her!!
Looking forward to seeing all the kids from all your pretty girls! 

Good luck with kidding, and I sure hope you have time to get everything prepared!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 18, 2013)

TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
			
		

> What were the earliest date/s they were exposed to the buck/s?
> 
> Did you check ligs, & what color is the mucus?
> 
> She could just be losing her plug, & that can happen *way* before kidding.


I'm going to check ligs tonight.  Last night I couldn't feel Heidi's but she's jumpy and moving around.  I'm also not great at feeling for ligs yet.  The mucus (the small amount) was clear.

We got Oreo in July.  He was 3 months old at the time.  He went all bucky late September and we saw him breed Belle and Bonnie.  Heidi never appeared in heat, but it's obvious he got her.  So, technically, someone might have been bred in August or early September, I reckon. 

Sigh.  I need a buck pen.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 19, 2013)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> I just have to say- Heidi is just beautiful! And if ever a goats name matched her looks, Heidi would be the poster child, er..goat for it!!! Just love her!!
> Looking forward to seeing all the kids from all your pretty girls!
> 
> Good luck with kidding, and I sure hope you have time to get everything prepared!


She is a pretty goat.  She and Oreo will have great looking kids.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 19, 2013)

*Early September would put your due dates at right about now. *


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 19, 2013)

Do you have any recent pictures or oreo? Good luck!!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 19, 2013)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> Do you have any recent pictures or oreo? Good luck!!!


The latest photo I have of him is back in November.  He's the brown and white "Oreo" goat.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 19, 2013)

Pretty buck.

Also, my week-old buckling survived single digits here in Michigan a few days ago. No heat in the barn, no heat lamp, no blanket. Just snuggled in the back corner and his mom and grandma slept between him and the door.

Don't tempt fate but also don't underestimate the young'uns ability to survive so long as they are healthy and well-fed.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 19, 2013)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Pretty buck.
> 
> Also, my week-old buckling survived single digits here in Michigan a few days ago. No heat in the barn, no heat lamp, no blanket. Just snuggled in the back corner and his mom and grandma slept between him and the door.
> 
> Don't tempt fate but also don't underestimate the young'uns ability to survive so long as they are healthy and well-fed.


I agree for the kids that come out, hopefully while the weather is good.  

The bottle baby I have (a boer/nubian cross), I'm not so sure.  This little guy has no mom and I want to make sure the others don't hurt him before I add him to the mix.  If one of my does kid, I'm going to have him nurse on her.  A friend of mine has done it where you feed him while surrogate mom is in the stanchion.  Supposedly after two weeks, she'll let him nurse as her own.


----------



## Ann114 (Jan 20, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> michickenwrangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is unlikely that she will accept a kid that is not her own. You can try covering him with some afterbirth "goo" and hand him to her to help her clean him, but even then some does are too smart and will not be convinced. I had a doe let kids nurse her while she was still pregnant. She's just an amazing mom. Others, no way, they'd chase the kids away faster than they could run.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

Ann114 said:
			
		

> It is unlikely that she will accept a kid that is not her own. You can try covering him with some afterbirth "goo" and hand him to her to help her clean him, but even then some does are too smart and will not be convinced. I had a doe let kids nurse her while she was still pregnant. She's just an amazing mom. Others, no way, they'd chase the kids away faster than they could run.


A friend of mine puts her doe in a stanchion and has the baby nurse for two weeks that way.  She's been successful getting a doe to accept a baby that way.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 21, 2013)

It all really depends ont he doe.  Some will take another baby no problem, even steal them.  Others will not take another baby no matter what.  I think most are somewhere in between.  Be persistant and it maight pay off.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 31, 2013)

Heidi update--  thick yellow discharge now.  I think that means she'll kid within a week, yes?  Man, just my luck, she'll kid on my birthday.  I hit a serious over-the-hill milestone then.  I'll probably end up with my hand up a doe's rear end instead of doing something fun.  

Ah well, if the kid IS born on my birthday, I suppose I'd have to keep that one.


----------



## rinksgi (Jan 31, 2013)

I hope it goes well with your does. A birthday kid)or two) would be a good thing,for sure.


----------



## madcow (Jan 31, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Heidi update--  thick yellow discharge now.  I think that means she'll kid within a week, yes?  Man, just my luck, she'll kid on my birthday.  I hit a serious over-the-hill milestone then.  I'll probably end up with my hand up a doe's rear end instead of doing something fun.
> 
> Ah well, if the kid IS born on my birthday, I suppose I'd have to keep that one.


How exciting, another baby!  Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 31, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Heidi update--  thick yellow discharge now.  I think that means she'll kid within a week, yes?  Man, just my luck, she'll kid on my birthday.  I hit a serious over-the-hill milestone then. * I'll probably end up with my hand up a doe's rear end instead of doing something fun.
> *
> Ah well, if the kid IS born on my birthday, I suppose I'd have to keep that one.


Wait!!! you mean this isn't supposed to be fun???


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 31, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Heidi update--  thick yellow discharge now.  I think that means she'll kid within a week, yes?  Man, just my luck, she'll kid on my birthday.  I hit a serious over-the-hill milestone then.  I'll probably end up with my hand up a doe's rear end instead of doing something fun.
> 
> Ah well, if the kid IS born on my birthday, I suppose I'd have to keep that one.


Wait . . . wait . . . do you ordinarily do something more fun for your birthday than having your hand up a doe's rear end? I've got to rethink my birthdays .

I'll bet she'll go earlier . Sarabi didn't have any discharge at all until the day of kidding - it's not set in stone that there's a week of thick discharge. And Selkie had like a half-teaspoon of discharge daily for two weeks and NEVER had the long-string-of-discharge. Not even in labor. She just presented with the bag of waters after those two weeks of half-teaspoons. 

I'm personally joining the camp of people here who say it's all in the ligs and udders 

 Time for a baby, Heidi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 31, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was thinking the same. lol


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 31, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm kind of concerned because Radcon (a SFF convention) is in a few weeks and I'm one of the pros.  Husband will be here, but honestly?  I mean he was here when one of my sled dogs whelped, but that was 18 years ago.  It's doe code;  they'll all kid that weekend.

That's it.  I'm building a !@#$% buck pen!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 1, 2013)

I put Heidi in the stanchion and clipped her hooves.  I could feel her ligaments, so no babies today.  Her eyelids are a bit pale -- can I deworm her at this point?  I would be giving her horse Ivermectin by mouth.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 1, 2013)

I  worm  my does after they kid...


I'd be interested to know if others do before kidding?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

After kidding, the flush of hormones can promote a parasite bloom, which is why many people worm after kidding.  I still run a fecal sample down to get tested the week after kidding though because just because they can have a bloom doesn't mean they will and mine did not need treatment the last time they kidded (and it is important to never treat unless there is an actual reason to treat).  I would not recommend worming her before kidding and only after kidding once a test has been done.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay, I'll wait.  Thanks! Looks like doe code at work.  Nothing on the ground yet and I can feel ligaments.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 3, 2013)

Hope you get some good weather for kidding.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 4, 2013)

Last night I found Heidi laying down and refusing to get up except when I touched her backside.  Today, I figured I'd leave Belle and Heidi in their pen in the barn rather than risk having kids born in the slushy mess.  They're sisters and have been raised together since birth, so I don't think there's an issue with that.

Tonight Belle has been restless.  Her belly has dropped and she keeps acting as if she has to poop, but nothing comes out.  She's also pawing the ground.  No discharge, but it can be sudden, I guess.  Heidi is still lying down.  Both have been eating.    I suppose they might be "early."


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Feb 4, 2013)

Lig check?


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 4, 2013)

TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
			
		

> Lig check?


Hard to tell.  I'm lousy at it.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

It's day 150!     

No kids yet.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 25, 2013)

Annie delivered sometime this morning!  No sign of labor at 4 am -- no drip, no nothing.  I've been putting her in a large dog crate at night to avoid possible kidding in the dirt.  She has THREE doelings!!  THREE!!!

This is her second pregnancy.  I brought the kids inside to dry off and warm up a bit.  I milked Annie and gave the kids some colostrum -- they really don't want to drink at the moment.  They are two mini LaManchas and one doe that is marked like Dad.

Here are some photos of them in a cat crate:


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 25, 2013)

Adorable!  I'm jealous you got three girls.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 25, 2013)

CUTE!!!!


----------



## tcwiley (Feb 25, 2013)

Beautiful Babies!!!  and all 3 Does


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

Cute babies! Congrats!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 25, 2013)

PotterWatch said:
			
		

> Adorable!  I'm jealous you got three girls.


I really didn't expect three, let alone three girls.  Annie was big, but she never "dropped" and her vulva wasn't big last night.    Who knew?  Obviously she did!

I'm going to try to feed the babies again when they're warm.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congratulations on the cute kids...all girls...and three of them!!!!  Wow!!!!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 25, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> PotterWatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh-oh...are you keeping all of them? Can't put any in freezer camp...


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 25, 2013)

That dog crate is looking crowded


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 26, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> That dog crate is looking crowded


Actually, that is my inside cat crate!    It's pretty small, but just right to get them warmed up.  The crate Annie and babies are in is an extra large dog crate I had one of my Malamutes in.  Had to clean that out, put new hay in, and feed and water mom in that.  Annie was so relieved to have the babies back with her.  She was pushing one of the little ones towards her teats.  I'm a bit worried I may have to pull the smallest off and bottle feed her.  

Buckwheat, my 5 week old boer/nubian cross went into the pen with the other goats this afternoon.  To my surprise, Lisa took him under he hoof, so to speak, and groomed him.  He's back in the house in the cat crate tonight.  I'm getting him acclimated to the cold weather.  By the end of the week, I may be able to keep him out with the big goats.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 26, 2013)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Uh-oh...are you keeping all of them? Can't put any in freezer camp...


No, I'm not keeping the does.  They will be sold when weaned.  I figure three mini does will sell well.  As much as I'm tempted to keep the trio, it's just not feasible.  I have eight goats, six that are does and all are 1-2 years. Oreo, who is the dad, isn't even a year yet.  Buckwheat may be bred to the girls the next time before I wether him, but I'm not sure yet. There's a chance I might get a Boer doeling which might start my meat goats.

The bucks I'll wether and they will either be sold as pets or go to freezer camp.  So, of course, Annie had girls.    Smart cookie!
Heidi and Belle still have to kid in the next week.  Looking at them, it looks like they're about to explode with kids.  

I sold Bonnie, who was ready to kid, and I'm not at all sad for doing that.  She went to a good home and the people truly wanted Nigerians.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 26, 2013)

Annie is such a good mom!  The babies have been nursing on her and she's been keeping them clean and warm.  I fed them a little colostrum today (I milked a bit of colostrum I'd have it in case I had to bottle feed).  They each ate some while Annie ate and drank and then I put her back in with them.  

Next up is Belle and Heidi.  Belle's bag looks like it has a gallon of milk in it!  Her hips are protruding, so I suspect she's going to go first.  Both of them look hugely preggers, but this is their first time.  I'm guessing twins for each.  Please no more triplets and certainly no quads or quints!  

Lisa and Lulu are about a month away, I reckon.  If Delila is preggers, she's at least 4 months away at this point.  Here are some other picts in the cat crate:


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 26, 2013)

Just love those little faces


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 26, 2013)

They are precious!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 27, 2013)

Last night I went out to feed and noticed that Belle had absolutely no ligaments and amber goo dripping out of her vulva.   You see, I had a health check today for myself that was an employer thingy, so of course, it can't be rescheduled.  Ah well.  My blood pressure would've been through the roof after no sleep, being dehydrated, and whatnot. 

So I decided to lay down on the couch and set the alarm for two hours.  In the meantime, the dogs were all crazy and I probably got more like 1 1/2 hours of sleep.

When Haegl the Malamute woke me up, I took the binoculars and peered in the barn -- I saw a baby trying to stand.  I popped Haegl outside and rode down to the barn.  Two babies were on the ground shivering. It was about 20F.  I gathered them up and brought them inside to warm up.  

Get this-- they're both DOES!!!  Yeah, I'm sure.  Evidently Oreo throws does.  (Bet you want my buck, eh?)  What's puzzling is one of the does.  She looks like she's almost pure Oberhaasli.  I was told Oreo was 1/8 Oberhaasli and 7/8 LaMancha.  Not so sure now.  The other girl is an adorable black LaMancha.

I'l get picts up later today once I get Belle used to her new babies.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2013)

Looking forward to pictures. I hope for all girls here from my does.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 27, 2013)

I need to find a buck that throws at least half does. My ratio always seems to be more like 25% does when it's all said and done.  Last year I had one doeling and five bucklings. This year I'm doing a little better. Our lambs have been really heavy on rams, but that doesnt matter as mich since we raise them exclusively for meat. Congratulations, can't wait for pictures!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 27, 2013)

Here they are!

















I'm a little worried Belle isn't sure what to do (first time mom).  She doesn't want them near her udder at this point.  I may have to milk her and give the kids a bottle.


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh they are just too cute. Congrats on the does! Such a nice buck to do that for you


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Good luck with mom!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice babies - And does again.  Good for you.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations on your new cuties!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats on all the new kids!

I would give Banamine to Belle. She is in pain and doesn't want the kids where it hurts. Since it is her first time, she doesn't understand that the kids will help alleviate the pain. I bet once you get her out of pain, she will be fine.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 27, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Congrats on all the new kids!
> 
> I would give Banamine to Belle. She is in pain and doesn't want the kids where it hurts. Since it is her first time, she doesn't understand that the kids will help alleviate the pain. I bet once you get her out of pain, she will be fine.


Thanks for the advice!  I'll give her some tonight!  

She looks confused and unwilling to have the kids near her.  I brought them inside and fed them (they were starving!).    They're doing okay right now.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 28, 2013)

DH has fallen in love with the doe that's marked like an Oberhaasli.  He even named her Mocha.  I asked him if he wanted to keep her.  He said, "We'll see."  

That means "yes."    

And here I was trying to be good and sell them all.  I'm thinking Mocha is ours.


----------



## Missy (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats! They are beautious!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrads on your little ones, they are too cute, I would have to keep one also


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks!  Belle has congested udder, so I milked her and massaged her udder, getting most of the hardness back out.  Poor girl!  Hopefully she'll start nursing them.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 28, 2013)

Heidi is next, and if Belle's size is any indication, I'm guessing triplets or quads for Heidi.  She's enormous!  I'm exhausted.

May have buyers for 4 of the 5 kids I have currently.  In which case, they're gone this weekend.

UPDATE: Our horse, Scarlet, has been staring in the barn.  I went out there and saw amber fluid coming from Heidi's vulva.  Guess who isn't going to get sleep tonight?


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 1, 2013)

All of those babies are so adorable!   I wish I could have mini-manchas but hubby says no decorative goats.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 1, 2013)

Dang.  I smell that smell like she's going to go into labor, but Belle hasn't yet.

Ah well, I have my day cut out for me anyway with getting Belle to take the babies and getting ready for the weekend craziness.


----------



## Shelly May (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 1, 2013)

C'mon Belle!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 2, 2013)

Heidi is in labor. Well, sort of. 

I saw long amber goo this morning when we went to get hay.  When I got back, it was turning the color of the amniotic sac.  I actually took a nap, woke up, checked on her at 7 pm MST and she still didn't deliver.  More liquid coming out.  Checked her birth canal -- nothing in there.  

So, I wait.  

On a brighter note, Belle's udder is back down to normal size.  I milked her and got 1/2 gallon.  The congestion is mostly gone.  I picked up some Today at the ranch store.  If I need it, I've got it.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 3, 2013)

Heidi FINALLY kidded!!  Well, at least one.  More are coming.  She gave birth to a lovely little buckling that looks just like her.   

She's a GOOD mom.  She really cleaned him up.  I dried him off, tied his umbilical, trimmed it, and dipped it.  I then left them to bond.  It's not too cold out -- 40s? -- so I think he's good.  She was licking him when I left them.

I had moved Belle out of the pen so there wouldn't be distractions.  Belle wants in, but that isn't going to happen tonight.  Heidi is the last of this breeding -- the other two, Lisa and Lulu were bred sometime in late October.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 3, 2013)

Finally in from Heidi's kidding.  She had two more kids that  were  malpositioned in breech and I was forced to go in there and pull out the kid that suffocated.  He was big.  Really big.  I saw her trying to pop out the last one and went back in, repositioned the legs and pulled him out.

Heidi had triplets on her FF.  Geez louis.  Despite her screaming, I was up to my elbows in her backside trying to pull the dead buckling out.  Pulling the live buckling out made me feel oh so much better.  Repositioning is tough, to be honest with you.  Between the screaming doe and trying to sort out what you're feeling, it's kind of weird.

I'm exhausted.  I dried the last kid and put a sweater on him.  Heidi will have to take care of them until I get some sleep.  

I'm guessing I need to give her antibiotics, seeing I was rummaging around her interior.  What would you recommend?  Should I call a vet and look into getting an oxytocin shot? (sp?)  

So I have two bucklings who have survived.  That makes 5 doelings and 2 bucklings.  Not bad.


----------



## Fluffygal (Mar 3, 2013)

Definitely ask your Vet what to get her. Poor thing, glad she made it through. 
I remember other posters recommended antibiotic after tough birth started with a "t" I think. Maybe one of the long timers will chime in. My memory is really horrible, even worse in the morning with no caffenie.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 3, 2013)

Give her Pen-G, grain, clean, cool water and lots of love.  Make sure she is nursing.  She may be very sensitive and not want to nurse.  In that case she needs Banamine.  Make sure those babies get some colostrum, nursing her under protest if necessary.  

Sorry about the loss.  You did well under very difficult circumstances.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Was this the first time you had to go in?
Its great when things work out well. 
Looking forward to some images of the babies


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 3, 2013)

Glad you were there to be able to help her out. Congrats on the two live ones, sadness about the lost one. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 3, 2013)

Glad you got two healthy babies and your doe is doing well. I've had to help pull babies before, but never reposition a kid like that. Good job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 3, 2013)

Penicillin is the best antibiotic for uterine infections. Once she has passed her placenta, also give her Banamine. You can give her Banamine for up to 3 days in a row at 1cc per 100 lbs. I don't hesitate to give it because I want my does to nurse their kids and sometimes when they are in a lot of pain, they won't. Most of the time I have found that I have had to give it for no more than 2 days in a row. Do Penicillin for at least 7 days.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 3, 2013)

Gave her a shot of Pen-G at 7:30 when I closed the barn door.  The wind is howling like Banshees today.  To answer all your questions:

This is my first time repositioning a kid.  This is my first season as a goat owner kidding.  I've had some experience with dog whelpings, so I'm not a _complete _novice.  Had to pull out a stuck puppy once.  The kid was sadly dead when I pulled him out.  The sac broke early and there was no way he could breathe.  Poor guy.  I know now that if I don't see a kid in 15 minutes after the first and there are still kids in there, that  means I have to check things out.

Warmed up the little guys after drying and stuck them in sweaters made from sleeves of an old cotton sweater.  They're doing okay.

Was worried about them getting milk.  Heidi is a good mom and has been letting them nurse.  I had to show one where to go, but he's doing fine.  Her udder is softening from them drinking.  I think we dodged a bullet.

I'm going to call a vet tomorrow and see about getting Bantamine.  Can't find my tube of it.

I'll take photos and get them up as soon as I have enough food and rest.  7 kids from 3 does in a week is pretty tiring.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Mar 3, 2013)

Hope you get some well-earned rest. Congratulations on all the wee hooves on the ground!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2013)

Good job on the kidding!  You are wonderful.   Glad you got two out alive.   Sorry to hear about the third.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 4, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Good job on the kidding!  You are wonderful.   Glad you got two out alive.   Sorry to hear about the third.


Thanks, Queen Mum!  I spent most of the day asleep with trips to visit her and see how she and the bucklings were faring.  So far, so good.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry you lost one buckling but congrats on the other two being ok and Heidi doing alright too.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 4, 2013)

Good job on the difficult birth and congrats on hanging in there and getting it done...bet you are very tired and the stress and worry does take alot out of a person 

I have had to go in only once two lambing seasons ago...had read up on all possibilities, had all supplies with me just in case...but no matter all the diagrams and information, when you go in obviously you can't see a thing and have to go entirely by feel...it was night and we had lights on, but still...was easier for me to do that and reposition the lamb with my eyes closed while DH held the ewe...it worked out great and I was so happy and then the utter exhaustion hit from the stress...and lack of sleep...hope you are getting to rest now 

Won't push for photos...but once you are up to it...we love seeing your babies   But...no hurry...you need some down time for sure!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 4, 2013)

Long awaited Heidi and Kids photos:






















Both of them are bucklings.  It's cool to have one who is Heidi's color.  Don't know what to name them yet.  Still really groggy and brainless, despite having to do everything to take care of critters.  On top of that, both I and DH have a cold.  Lovely.  

But most of the important things are getting done.  That includes milking Belle, making sure everyone has enough food and water, feeding kids, etc.  I've pretty much lost a week and a half with these kiddings.  Ah well.


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 4, 2013)

Cuties!  I like the black and tan the best.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 4, 2013)

PotterWatch said:
			
		

> Cuties!  I like the black and tan the best.


Thanks! He's the one I pulled out alive from the breech position after repositioning.   The one that didn't make it was black and white.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 5, 2013)

They are adorable.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 5, 2013)

Awwwee!!! I love the cream lamanchas. Wasnt she the one that got sick a little while back?


----------



## madcow (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats on Heidi's wee ones!  Sorry you lost one, but at least you saved the other 2.  You may have lost a week of time, but look at all the new babies you've gained as a result!  Pretty productive if you ask me!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 5, 2013)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> Awwwee!!! I love the cream lamanchas. Wasnt she the one that got sick a little while back?


Yep, that's Heidi.  She's all better from that.  (Thankfully)  He's a pretty little thing.  His brother is also very sweet.  Both are eating well.  Heidi is still having discharge and some of it looks bloody.  If it continues through Thursday, a trip to the vet may be in order.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 20, 2013)

So, Lisa and Lulu, my two Saanens haven't been showing signs of imminent kidding.  I figured they were due to kid sometime very late March or even April.  Lulu sure didn't look that big...

Today while I was milking does and feeding everyone, I noticed that Lulu looked a little bony (first clue).  She also was making odd low noises (second clue).  I looked at her back end.  Didn't see any discharge and left her in the pen with the others.

An hour later, my DH comes home and runs to the door.  He's afraid our blonde buckling, Mika, is hurt and can't stand up.  I go down to the barn.  He notices something strange about the kid--it has EARS--Mika is a LaMancha.  

I walk into the pen and see a cute little Saanen doeling in the mud with both Lisa and Lulu staring at it.  Lulu has a bag of afterbirth coming from her.

Okay, then.  I pick the kid off the soggy ground and bring her into the barn.  I lead Lulu there and put them in the kid pen.  I then go to the house to get towels, iodine, dental floss and scissors.  My DH is relieved this is a new girl and not an injured buckling.  We dry the doeling off and have Lulu take care of her while I give Lulu some hay and grain.

Well, that was different!

It's supposed to get cold again tonight, so I've closed the barn.  I'll take the youngest kids and put them in a dog crate for the night.  After that, we'll have to sort out arrangements for Lulu and her baby.  I'll get pictures tonight or tomorrow.

Lisa still has to kid.  She's much bigger.  I suspect twins.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2013)

BTW,  small amounts of discharge for a couple days to a couple weeks is NORMAL.   As long as it doesn't 

1.  smell bad
2.  get worse
3.  the doe isn't acting sick
4.  turn green or some strange oozy puss color.

Just clean her up now and then.   Give her lots of love.  Plenty of minerals and some red cell are in order...


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 21, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> BTW,  small amounts of discharge for a couple days to a couple weeks is NORMAL.   As long as it doesn't
> 
> 1.  smell bad
> 2.  get worse
> ...


Heidi is looking good.  Her kids are doing good too.  I started milking her once a day and while she's a pain in the butt about it, she's slowly getting used to it.

She too is getting a bit of congested udder.  It's a good thing I'm milking her because her kids would have a hard time drinking otherwise.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been milking mama for the same reason.  I also massage her and it really has made a difference on her udder condition.   Congratulations on your beautiful kids, BTW.  I am still in awe of your delivery skills!   Need any baby goats?  I have nine of them...


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 21, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I've been milking mama for the same reason.  I also massage her and it really has made a difference on her udder condition.   Congratulations on your beautiful kids, BTW.  I am still in awe of your delivery skills!   Need any baby goats?  I have nine of them...


LOL -- you mean sticking my hand up a goat's rear end?  I had no idea that I could get in as far as the elbow when it came to repositioning and pulling kids out.  Nor did I know you could get a second hand in there.  I do not have small hands for a woman.  I think the one dog whelping long ago I assisted helped a lot.  The female had a stuck puppy and after calling several vets, one told me to get that pup out, even if in pieces.    I got the pup out, (not in pieces, thankfully) but it was dead.  It made way for three more pups to be born.   You do what you have to.  


I too found massaging the udder helps a lot!  Belle, who had congested udder first, had some lumps that I have finally gotten broken up and out.  She produces about 3/4 to 1 gallon of milk a day.  Annie and Heidi add to it, but they don't produce as much because they've got kids on them.

Your offer for more kids is very kind, but I must pass.    I now have eight kids, not counting Buckwheat!  Two are definitely sold.  One may be sold soon.  Oreo has thrown 6 girls and 2 boys.  I think he's a keeper!

Next up will be Lisa.  I'm guessing at least twins.  She's the last of my pregger does for about 4 months or so.  Delilia will kid in 4 months and that's fine by me.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 21, 2013)

Gosh,  if a whole kid can fit up there, then surely your little arm can go in there.   It is much smaller than a baby goat!   And narrower.   ALTHOUGH,  I am not so sure the mama goat likes it all that much...  LOL

I got four doelings and 5 bucklings.   They are beautiful bucklings but really, I wanted more doelings!   

I'm keeping two of the doelings for sure.   Mama's girls are beautiful...  And I am leaning towards keeping Socks.   Jelly Bean's sundgauu doeling.  She is a mini-me of Mama...


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 21, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Gosh,  if a whole kid can fit up there, then surely your little arm can go in there.   It is much smaller than a baby goat!   And narrower.   ALTHOUGH,  I am not so sure the mama goat likes it all that much...  LOL
> 
> I got four doelings and 5 bucklings.   They are beautiful bucklings but really, I wanted more doelings!
> 
> I'm keeping two of the doelings for sure.   Mama's girls are beautiful...  And I am leaning towards keeping Socks.   Jelly Bean's sundgauu doeling.  She is a mini-me of Mama...


That is so cool!  I would love to keep more, but I don't really have the space for 9 more adult goats, even if we extend the fence.  I'm keeping Mocha and am flirting with the idea of keeping Splash.  I'll keep the two bucklings Mika and Kimi because they'll go to freezer camp in October.  And Buckwheat will go to freezer camp as well.  The mini LaManchas have homes.  This new girl doesn't yet (hey, she just showed up today!).  Depending on Lisa's kids, we'll keep the boys and sell the girls.

Dang.  I have to plan for disbudding this week!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 21, 2013)

The Lulu and doeling picts!













And some of the herd:






Lulu is a mess and has scours.  I have a thread in the emergency section if you want to make suggestions for what I should do.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 21, 2013)

She is precious!


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Mar 21, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> The Lulu and doeling picts!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2544_dscn0596.jpg
> 
> ...


Beautiful baby, sorry about Lulu, hope you get her straightened out.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, I put an ad out for Lulu's girl and got so many responses it was amazing.  (For those selling goats, but the word DAIRY in the title--people will flock to your ad).  Evidently the breed means nothing to people.  Sigh.

What was really funny was my friend who sold me my first three goats answered the ad.  Today Lulu's kid and Splash go to a great new home where I know they'll be cared for.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 25, 2013)

Poor Lulu!  I sold her doeling today along with Splash to a friend who got me started in chickens and goats.  I know the babies are in good hands, but Lulu was pretty sad, crying for her baby.

My husband wondered if we could bring Mocha in.  I doubt it, but you never know.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 28, 2013)

Next up is Lisa.  My poor husband is now smitten with doe code.  He said this morning "I don't think she's pregnant."


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 28, 2013)

Lisa kidded on Sunday!  A beautiful cream doeling.

It was a difficult delivery.  She is a first time mom and started kidding late Saturday night/early Sunday morning when I got home from Miscon, a local SF convention.  She looked miserable with occasional contractions with goo hanging out.

At about 7 am I went down to the barn and found her looking miserable still and lying down.  I made the decision to help in the birth.  She was tight up there and didn't have the flexibility others had, but I got in there, felt feet and something odd (later, I realized it was the doeling's butt) and pulled.

Lisa pushed a little and I saw the back legs.  I figured the kid was dead until she kicked out.   I pulled the rest of the way and out popped the doeling.  Lisa was there helping me clean the sack off and the placenta.  The doeling was already trying to breathe and I got the fluid out of her mouth and presented her to mom.  What a mess.  Her sack must have burst inside and the poor thing was unsteady.  But I cleaned her up the best I could and let them bond while I went to the con.

I got back home, gave Lisa a shot of Pen G and looked for afterbirth.  I thought there'd be another kid, but no.  I tried feeling up there, but she was full of fluid and I couldn't feel a baby.  So I let her be with her baby after making sure the little one got a teat.

Monday, Lisa was shaking.  I gave her calcium tablets, a B-complex shot, and another shot of Pen-G.  The baby, I nicknamed Missy after Miscon, was doing okay.  I knew with the holiday, I wouldn't have a veterinarian available.  When I came home from the con, Lisa was fine and perky, eating hay and grain and the little one was nursing but had some diarrhea.  (I'll check Missy today to see if I need to fix that).  Lisa's bag was a bit full and a little warm, so I milked her some and will freeze the colostrum.  I'll be getting an oxytocin  shot today to give to Lisa because she's still retaining the afterbirth.  I'll be continuing the Pen G and the calcium for several days and then see what else I have to do.  Overall, I think they're okay as long as I keep them together and out of the rain we're having right now.  Overall, I think they're okay.  

I'll add pictures today.

Lisa iis a good mom.


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 28, 2013)

Here is Missy!






Missy and her mom, Lisa:


----------



## animalmom (May 29, 2013)

Pretty baby!  How's Lisa doing?


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 29, 2013)

animalmom said:
			
		

> Pretty baby!  How's Lisa doing?


She's doing pretty good.  I gave her another shot of Pen G and gave her a shot of Oxytocin today at about 1:30.  I have two more shots to give her if needed.  

She's really taking care of Missy.  Missy is convinced that mom's hay bucket is a bed.


----------



## Sippie (May 30, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Here is Missy!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2544_dscn0612.jpg
> 
> ...


Aww what a cute momma and baby! Congrats.


----------



## madcow (May 31, 2013)

Such a pretty little doeling!  It seems like it's been forever since our little ones were born and they grow so fast!  Lisa seems like she's doing pretty well and Missy looks no worse for the wear.  Amazing creatures in how they bounce back after the stress of birthing or being born.  Congratulations SkyWarrier on your new addition.


----------

